# Heinkel He59



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lefa (Feb 23, 2015)

Finnish Ski Troops – Finland’s Elite Light Infantry | 20th century battles






The Finnish Air Force had four He 59 plane.
Used to patrol men transport and maintenance.
Two planes were lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Last pic looks like it might be a rescued RAF Polish pilot.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2015)

Would love to know where the picture in post 5 was taken.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Last pic looks like it might be a rescued RAF Polish pilot.



they wore ties when they flew combat?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2015)

It was a series of pictures. Also in there were some RAF crew members in full flight gear.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Last pic looks like it might be a rescued RAF Polish pilot.



You can be right Terry. It seems there is the badge of the Polish Military Pilot. But it might have been a propaganda shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Notice enblem


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

condor ??+B13














Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Seenotstaffel Wappen LC Spanien Bürgerkrieg B152 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Seenotstaffel Wappen LC Spanien Bürgerkrieg B152 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

color














Agfacolor DIA - Marineflieger/Wasserflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Agfacolor DIA - Marineflieger/Wasserflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

TW+HE



















Fotoalbum Kriegsmarine, Marine, Marine Flieger, 180 Fotos, Flugzeuge, TOP Album | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotoalbum Kriegsmarine, Marine, Marine Flieger, 180 Fotos, Flugzeuge, TOP Album in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 306547



The officer holding his chin "So, now we are all here, has anyone seen the boarding ladder? Anyone?"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

NV+AV














Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Flugboot Heinkel He 59 mit Kennung NV+AV am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Flugboot Heinkel He 59 mit Kennung NV+AV am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

3./Ku.Fl.Gr.106





















Gross Foto, Heinkel He 59 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Gross Foto, Heinkel He 59 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Norway



















org. Foto: Wehrmacht Norwegen Wasserflugzeug Schwimmerflugzeug Heinkel He-59 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Norwegen Wasserflugzeug Schwimmerflugzeug Heinkel He-59 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

